# Bilder zufällig Anzeigen



## Twy (16. Apr 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte gerne verschiedene Bilder in zufälliger Reihenfolge in einer Tabelle anzeigen. Das möchte ich mit JavaScript realisieren. PHP ist leider technisch nicht möglich. Ich habe auch einen kleinen Code gebastelt, aber er funktioniert einfach nicht. Nach längerem rumprobieren und anstarren des Codes poste ich ihn einfach mal hier und würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen. Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht weiter 

Lg, Twy

Hier der Code:


```
<script type=text/javascript>

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Collections;

public class ListZufaelligSortieren {
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    
    ArrayList<String> namensListe = new ArrayList<String>();
 

    String name1 = new String("<p>AG 1-Logo + Alternativ Text + Link<\/p>");
    String name2 = new String("<p>AG 2<\/p>);
    String name3 = new String("<p>AG 3<\/p>");
    String name4 = new String("<p>AG 4<\/p>);
    
    namensListe.add(name1);
    namensListe.add(name2);
    namensListe.add(name3);
    namensListe.add(name4);
    
    // List durcheinander mischen
    Collections.shuffle(namensListe);
  

      
document.write('<table border=0><tr> <!-- Tabelle und 1. Zeile beginnen -->');

int zaehler = 0;

for(String name : namensListe){

    zaehler = zaehler + 1; 

    document.write('<th>[name]</th>');


    if (zaehler % 3 == 0){
        document.write('</tr><tr> <!-- Nach 3 Spalten folgt neue Zeile. -->');
    } else {
        document.write('');
    }


}

document.write('</tr></table> <!-- Und die Tabelle schließen -->');

}
}

</script>
```


----------



## Saheeda (16. Apr 2015)

Dein Code ist ein Mix aus Java und JavaScript. Das kann nicht laufen.


----------



## Elenteria (16. Apr 2015)

GAAAAANZ Wichtig
Java != JavaScript

Java ist eine Programmiersprache mit der du Eigenständige Programme entwickeln Kannst.
JavaScript ist eine Scriptsprache mit der du im Browser auf Benutzereingaben reagieren und Inhalte verändern kannst


----------



## Sogomn (6. Jun 2015)

Hahahaha! 
Diese Frage... Dieser Code...

https://briankoberlein.com/wp-content/uploads/copypasta-750x420.jpg

Made my day. Ich frag' mich, ob das eventuell als Troll gemeint ist...


----------

